
What are you reading in summer of 2020? - themantri
My reading list:<p>1. A Briefer History of Time<p>2. Serious Cryptography<p>3. Lifshitz &amp; Landau&#x27;s Fluid Mechanics<p>4. Expert C Programming: Deep C Secrets<p>Edit: Add spacing
======
cerberusss
Swift for Good, by many authors

Modern Auto Layout, by Keith Harrison

